
IPv6: It's time to get on board - arunc
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1192894270727351/ipv6-it-s-time-to-get-on-board-/
======
api
Someone needs to beat Amazon with a cat5 cable until they add IPv6. Right now
it's barely supported at all, and they are the cloud as far as at least half
the market is concerned.

------
2bluesc
I wish Digital Ocean handed out reasonable prefixes instead of the 16
addresses they allocate per node.

